# 69 14 inch rims and trim rings



## Chris L (Apr 27, 2021)

Anyone willing to help me with what a set of 4 is worth?

Tnx for the ad )


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I will jump ...
ok
so IF they are 69's ... and it looks like they are fitting over the disc brakes ...
they should have a JA on the right side of the valve stem.....
if all 4 or 5?? have JA we can move forward
to
any curb raSH OR DENTS,,,,,, ALL the tapers for the lug holes are clean and crisp ?
are the beads rusty ?
then we can check the date code 
any where from 0-100 per wheel ,,, if you have 5 and the dates are all close an JA code
that would be a definate bonus ...









Correct Rally II wheel codes???


1st time "poster" here...love the forum already though. Last year I purchased a 1969 GTO Judge in midnight green. Very clean, numbers matching on the drivetrain, carb, distributor, radiator, etc. This car is laser straight, no signs of body/rust repair, appears to be original interior, etc...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## Chris L (Apr 27, 2021)

Sadly i dont own a GTO, but i have a cool 76 regal. These rims just dont do it for me (
Im in Ont Canada, tires mounted/border closed not spending anymore on these. guess I will ebay them.
Thanks for your help BLK69JUDGE


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Not to sound cliche, but ebay will get what someone is willing to pay, and that's what they're worth. You can't ship them, so you're really at the mercy of the public... which isn't good! I just sold a $1000 guitar on ebay for $500 and a $800 radio controlled tank for $300.

Plus, ebay fees went way up, so did shipping... and now ebay charges you fees for the shipping too!


----------



## Chris L (Apr 27, 2021)

Damnnnn. Tnx Army )


----------



## 69PONT (2 mo ago)

Still got the wheels?


----------

